
Show HN: Enterprise Collaboration re-imagined – The Houuse - sdrth
http://thehouuse.com?utm_source=hn
======
skewart
It has a great look and feel.

If OP is the creator or works on the app, I'd be curious to hear a little
about the marketing / distribution strategy. Selling to "enterprise"
companies, or really any B2B sales, can be tough. There are a lot of
competitors in the business communication and collaboration space these days.
How do you stand out and/or get people to use and pay for this app?

